# Had both boats out today



## JL8Jeff (May 2, 2015)

The Lowe is in the water for the season at the dock so I decided to take the sprint boat out for a run as well. We haven't had much rain the river keeps coming down pretty fast. I had to put the extra runway on the dock and push it out to deeper water.


----------



## KMixson (May 2, 2015)

I want to see the video of the sprint boat running. That would be cool.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 27, 2015)

No video yet but my buddy got a picture of the rooster tail as I was letting off so it was bigger than this.


----------



## Abraham (Jul 27, 2015)

What's the engine Jeff?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jul 27, 2015)

It's a 350 crate motor so around 225 hp which is really tame but it's plenty of fun in a small boat.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice Picture. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------

